# Favorite NBA Pictures!



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Come here to post your favorite NBA pictures!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I kinda like MikeDC's avatar.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

cant get this one to post so ill link it:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!


nice one... 

herez another one from 23:


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

This is mine


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Kobe*


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*MJ*


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Best Dunk ever, simple as that!*


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

lol


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!


Just look at the expression on KG's face!










How he should have gone out...


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*my favorite pic*

this pic will eventually be an image of the start of the new era...
:yes: he..he..he..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The two upcoming stars








Just Becuase I loved that series








How can you not love this picture.








Just..beautiful


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHA! I knew I'd find one of Kobe going over Vlade!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ok*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I love that picture, I wonder how much that headband is worth now, seeing that he has only worn one headband in his career.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!


Trivia question:

Name people in this picture who has a IQ that's lower than 10.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I know! Samaki Walker!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Mark Madsen, Jelani McCoy, and there are more...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*"That has got to be the WORST handshake in the history of the Dallas Mavericks franchise."* 







- He's such a mack daddy, look at him. He knows they dig the firecrotch.







Posterization of Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!



Two of the stupidest men in the world in the same room!!!!!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

A lot of homers in here with the Laker pics, so I'm just gonna post the simplest, best pic in basketball.....


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

As well as this one.....

"You can wear the jersey, but you'll never be him Kobe"


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> As well as this one.....
> 
> "You can wear the jersey, but you'll never be him Kobe"


HA hes not even in his prime.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

Jordan palmin the ball on Payton


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the stupidest men in the world in the same room!!!!!


Three you forgot Shaq.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> As well as this one.....
> 
> "You can wear the jersey, but you'll never be him Kobe"


Wait a second! Does Kobe know something we don't? Does he already know the outcome of the 2003 draft? Are the Bulls really going to get the #1 pick? Why else would he be wearing #23 Lebron James jersey?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the stupidest men in the world in the same room!!!!!


How about Madsen, and Jelani McCoy


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Current Favourite!*


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Favorite pictures???? It's easy as 0,1,2,3.....































[/QUOTE]


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Favorite pictures???? It's easy as 0,1,2,3.....


 [/QUOTE]

speaking of a dynasty....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Favorite pictures???? It's easy as 0,1,2,3.....


 [/QUOTE]

Just looking at these pictures give me chills man....


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

tyson dunks over Amare


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

never do that again


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!


He knows there is a camera on him. He's like, "Look at me, I'm so tough, especially when I get punked by Doug Christie."


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Corliss was slippin'*


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

<img src="http://delivery.gettyimages.com/comp/1642273.jpg?x=x&dasite=POD&dareq=151314034C0F11125C504547425344405C594D">

i love the camera angle of this picture.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

both of my boys


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Enforcer!! Maurice Lucas.

Taken from a 1977 SI, the year after the Blazers won the title.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> Two of the stupidest men in the world in the same room!!!!!



Not sure about the guys in the picture but that's an idiotic statement.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigTMacFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the guys in the picture but that's an idiotic statement.



It was a picture of the Lakers at the White House, and he was referring to Shaq and President George Bush.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm no AI hater, he's actually my second favorite player, but I think this pic is classic.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

One of my favorite pictures is this one.
I am not sure how to link an image but here is the link to the picture.
It is the one on the right of the banner.
I know this Walker hating board won't appreciate it but I happen to be a fan of the Wiggle.  
http://www.geocities.com/antoinewalker08


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> One of my favorite pictures is this one.
> I am not sure how to link an image but here is the link to the picture.
> It is the one on the right of the banner.
> ...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Didn't work Hedo.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Didn't work Hedo.


Geocities does not let you link pictures directly so that could be the problem. Not like I would know how to link pictures directly anyway lol.
I am a little computer illiterate


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Sacramento King's answer to Shaq O'Neal









J-Will wants no part of Mike Bibby


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

HAHAHAHAAHAHA Jason Williams looks like a fairy boy. What was he thinking?:laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> It was a picture of the Lakers at the White House, and he was referring to Shaq and President George Bush.


Obviously. And I was saying that I'm not sure if the guys in the picture are idiots, but the poster who made that comment is one for sure.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


Poor Danny Ferry, the guy probably wasn't the same for months.:laugh: 

Sick pics. :rofl:


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigTMacFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously. And I was saying that I'm not sure if the guys in the picture are idiots, but the poster who made that comment is one for sure.



Oh really? We got a Bush fan on our hands!!! I'm surprised you had enough brain cells to type that out, then again you ARE from Florida, have you voted yet?!!!:laugh:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> Oh really? We got a Bush fan on our hands!!! I'm surprised you had enough brain cells to type that out, then again you ARE from Florida, have you voted yet?!!!:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your boys dont belong on the same team.









Love that one









Raptor mascot getting a little too excited...









He's crying. Not laughing.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Bot NBA, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!




Pics of the Year.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's one I made:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigTMacFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously. And I was saying that I'm not sure if the guys in the picture are idiots, but the poster who made that comment is one for sure.


Stojakovic is my boy. If you want to talk about idiots then why don't we revisit that argument we were having a couple of months ago where I tore you apart. Guess who looked like the idiot then?


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Stojakovic is my boy. If you want to talk about idiots then why don't we revisit that argument we were having a couple of months ago where I tore you apart. Guess who looked like the idiot then?



Thanks Pinball! Now let's just ignore this moron and post pics, which is what the thread is for.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> The Sacramento King's answer to Shaq O'Neal
> 
> 
> ...



AHhhAHAHAHAHAH



I DID NOT JUST SEE THAT!!:FJKA:FJ:W

THAT IS SOO FUNNY!!!

I wonder if Mike Bibby saw this picture.. YOU NEVER DO THAT..Not even if your insane.. How did he manage to make such a dumb pose on accident.. Or was it accident?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

#1 defender vs #1 shooter







bron bron asking to have Mcgrady's Jersey..







T-Mac having a little too much fun...







Let's hope mcgrady doesn't pull a Mike







(Ohhh!!! NO HE DIDNTTTTT!!)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


I have this poster from SLAM magazine. It's nice.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> I have this poster from SLAM magazine. It's nice.




You have it too? Do you have the Lebron one from last month - it's sick.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> You have it too? Do you have the Lebron one from last month - it's sick.


Yeah, got it. My one wall in my room has all of my posters going back from Issue 55 or so. I usually pick the best side, but the J-Rich one was tough because I like KG, too. I'm waiting for Richard Jefferson to get some love, and yeah, no more Kobe posters, please! There are already about 9 in print.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!


:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!


What is he doing?


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i think he is trying to save it from going out of bounds. voshon is defending him. the picture makes both of them look stupid.:drool: :clown:


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

That D-Mase one was my wallpaper for a while. Sick picture right there.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

what is rick fox doing in that picture?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> what is rick fox doing in that picture?


I think that NBA sticker thing is there for a reason......


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that NBA sticker thing is there for a reason......


:rofl:


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

this will be my last jordan...








:ttiwwp:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

World Championship Pics


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

you forgetting the other richardson


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> World Championship Pics



Uhhh, you forgot the champions!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, you forgot the champions!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

clipshow volume 1


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

some funny


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

clipshow volume 2

















Super Brand


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bgfjklkdfhjklsyaiouehtadjkgsdklfhsdjkfl.......whoa he does speak a different language


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Jayhawks Battle*


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


Scot Pollard is such a pimp. Look at that goat he's workin'. He's my hero.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Scot Pollard is such a pimp. Look at that goat he's workin'. He's my hero.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


That's more sad and twisted than cool. Pimpness lost, Scot.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> That's more sad and twisted than cool. Pimpness lost, Scot.


Pimpness regained?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


hahaha...freakin awesome!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> *Jayhawks Battle*


Shave the damn beard dude. He looks like Wyatt Earp or something.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Pimpness regained?


Holy ****......pimpness definitely regained.

Mack on Wyatt, mack on!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eddievedder</b>!


the best thing is he looks like he really means it


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um*


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*aww*

poor tmac 









i think this is an annual picture --


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none of them work... because you can't post geocities pictures... it won't let you


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> none of them work... because you can't post geocities pictures... it won't let you


hmm, well i deleted them. they were vince carter pictures


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice work dmase


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> nice work dmase


thank you


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!


this is the sickest.....he be flyin


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!


Does anyone has the video clip of that play????


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!



awww, that pic is so cute!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*yea*



> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> awww, that pic is so cute!


i think kobe is telling bibby that he was the only guy on the kings.. that had the balls to take the big shot.. and if he wants to win a championship ring to come to LA becuz cwebb is a perenial loser


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Kobe!!!


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*kobe*


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

This boy is going to be famous...


----------



## bohemian (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

That Carter dunk is almost heavenly......

I'm surprised nobody's posted this yet....












I believe I can fly.....


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

bohemian, that Yao pic is hilarious!:laugh:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Any1 have a pic of rodman with japanese beetle thing?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Snow man cometh..









JR put the philly down to see AI end game one.. thanks for holding on Lue.









*"Waah! No body want to sex Mutombo"*  









How could all this talent fit into one picture?









The next MJ, right? :laugh: 

-Tim


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Madsen even uses his brain??


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Madsen even uses his brain??


Does Madsen even uses his brain...LMAO!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Look at Keon Clark's Legs!!!*


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

*FEAR DA FRO!!*


----------



## PASTRANA (May 6, 2003)

see kg :








see mj :


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

All the kings horses, and all the kings men, couldn't put Kobe together again! 










*Chihuaha: "I think I need a bigger bike!" Hakeem and SHAQ!*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> All the kings horses, and all the kings men, couldn't put Kobe together again!


This years:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Even the troops like the Kings............*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Since the nba picture is no longer a sticky*

i figured id post this one..









Im waiting for some good one liners from Jello,  and stoja


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Since the nba picture is no longer a sticky*

just find the thread and put it in there


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Since the nba picture is no longer a sticky*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i figured id post this one..
> 
> 
> ...


I have no good one-liners for that right now. Give me time, grizzoson. Give me time. :laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*I wanna be like kobe!!!*

woah so this it what it feels like to hold a championship trophy..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Since the nba picture is no longer a sticky*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i figured id post this one..
> 
> 
> ...


Shaq seems more fixated on the Castaway in the background.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*I think that cave guy in the background*

is stojakovic16's lover.. but im not for sure


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Since the nba picture is no longer a sticky*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq seems more fixated on the Castaway in the background.


LOL good one


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: I think that cave guy in the background*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> is stojakovic16's lover.. but im not for sure


   

Callin' you out Stoja!

:laugh:


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)




----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Could an admin make this a sticky again?


----------

